# I have just been informed



## KenpoGirl

by Dennis Conatser that his mother passed away later this afternoon.  He has okayed that I announce it here on Martial Talk.


I had the pleasure of meeting Mrs. Conatser twice and she was a firecracker.  Tiny in stature, being only half the height of her son.  But charming and funny so I know where he got it from.

I will grieve for Dennis and his Boys and I will pray that his mom has a swift and wonderful trip to heaven where she will be back in the arms of her husband.  Bless you Mrs. C, I am glad I can say I met you.

Dennis will be announcing detail later.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu

.


----------



## Kirk

Mr C, if there's anything I can do for you, let me know.

All my best to you sir.


----------



## MinnieMin

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## chufeng

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

.


----------



## RCastillo

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser

.


----------



## SRyuFighter

.


----------



## Pakhet

.


----------



## tunetigress

My heartfelt condolences  go out to Dennis and his family.


----------



## brianhunter

.


----------



## Jill666

.


----------



## GouRonin




----------



## deadhand31

.


----------



## jfarnsworth

.



:asian:


----------



## Mickey

.


----------



## jeffkyle

.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

:asian:


----------



## Yari

.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Dennis,
My heart goes out to you.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rick Wade

. . . . .


----------



## the_kicking_fiend

.....


----------



## Thesemindz

. . . . .


----------



## theletch1

. :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## Lisa

.


----------



## shesulsa

. :asian:


----------



## oldnewbie

.


----------



## Ronin Moose

.


----------



## Sarah

.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Thank you all for the thoughts !!  We appreciate them.  I miss her.


----------



## shane23ss

.


----------



## Ceicei

It's been almost a year.   Even now, you deserve ((((HUGS))))!

 - Ceicei


----------



## TigerWoman

.   and ((((hugs too)))) TW


----------



## Goldendragon7

Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## shesulsa

Mr. Conaster, 

 Please accept my condolances for your loss. :asian:

 Georgia


----------



## Cruentus

Don't know how I missed this one, but my condolences as well...

Paul


----------

